# I need helps!



## Raymund (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi im raymund, from florida.
im looking for one gun, its from one video game, but im think it got the real one in country, someone can let me know about its information:
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/4834/handguncm6.jpg


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

IDK which game? It has a left hand ejection port, so I don't think it is based on a real gun.

If you are in Florida, why is your timezone set to "GMT +8:00, Beijing, Perth, Singapore, Hong Kong"?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey, I've got one of those. Please send me a check for $10,000 and you can have your carrier pick up the gun and your change.








Classic scammer......broken english and all.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

The image might be flipped, which would make it a normal right-handed ejection port. No ideas on the gun, though.

And to be fair, cruzthepug, he hasn't done anything that would indicate that he's a scammer. No need to make fun of poor English.

KG


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

kg333 said:


> The image might be flipped, which would make it a normal right-handed ejection port. No ideas on the gun, though.


True, could be.

Would help if we could see the logo on the grip, but that might be fake too. Most likely it isn't a specific gun but just a general style of gun.

My first impression was HK USP.


----------



## Raymund (Jan 10, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> IDK which game? It has a left hand ejection port, so I don't think it is based on a real gun.
> 
> If you are in Florida, why is your timezone set to "GMT +8:00, Beijing, Perth, Singapore, Hong Kong"?


ha just playing the time, i would change every week, just funny and take it easy


----------



## Raymund (Jan 10, 2009)

cruzthepug said:


> Hey, I've got one of those. Please send me a check for $10,000 and you can have your carrier pick up the gun and your change.
> 
> Classic scammer......broken english and all.


wow, u know about its manufacturer and models ,
i need its information before it change, its looks like H&K,S&W and beretta mixer handgun, haha


----------



## Raymund (Jan 10, 2009)

kg333 said:


> The image might be flipped, which would make it a normal right-handed ejection port. No ideas on the gun, though.
> 
> And to be fair, cruzthepug, he hasn't done anything that would indicate that he's a scammer. No need to make fun of poor English.
> 
> KG


come on , i know im poor in english, sorry for this, ok?


----------



## Raymund (Jan 10, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> IDK which game? It has a left hand ejection port, so I don't think it is based on a real gun.
> 
> If you are in Florida, why is your timezone set to "GMT +8:00, Beijing, Perth, Singapore, Hong Kong"?


A little bit embarrassed to say that I got from the Resident Evil 4 ~
Thank you.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Resident_Evil_Degeneration



> The design is a hybrid of the H&K USP and S&W Sigma.


----------



## Raymund (Jan 10, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Resident_Evil_Degeneration


Oh ~. I am very pleased to be able to get your help, Bruce。
be keep in touch...:mrgreen:
Thank you ~! ! !


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

kg333 said:


> The image might be flipped, which would make it a normal right-handed ejection port. No ideas on the gun, though.
> 
> And to be fair, cruzthepug, he hasn't done anything that would indicate that he's a scammer. No need to make fun of poor English.
> 
> KG


Not making fun, it's just I've seen it too many times on other forums. Someone post a picture of something looking for help, then the next thing you know he's asking for you to get one and ship where ever and he'll send you a two party cashiers check. Sorry if I've offended anyone.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> Not making fun, it's just I've seen it too many times on other forums. Someone post a picture of something looking for help, then the next thing you know he's asking for you to get one and ship where ever and he'll send you a two party cashiers check. Sorry if I've offended anyone.


I have been seeing a lot of this in my spam mail lately.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

buck32 said:


> I have been seeing a lot of this in my spam mail lately.


I only like my Spam fried!


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Whoa, that seriously crossed the line. 
Does this forum really condone/allow that type of post?
Not cool.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dynamik1 said:


> Whoa, that seriously crossed the line.
> *Does this forum really condone/allow that type of post?*
> Not cool.


No, it does not. The thread has been deleted.

Keep the thread on track guys or else it's done.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> True, could be.
> 
> Would help if we could see the logo on the grip, but that might be fake too. Most likely it isn't a specific gun but just a general style of gun.
> 
> My first impression was HK USP.


Purely fictional, IMO. Sigma would've been a starting point with the narrow and vertical slide serations. However, much older style than the USP as can be suggested by the lanyard loop and mag release at the heel of the grip, not to mention that with what appear to be wood grip panels it wouldn't be a polymer frame.


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry fellas


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

Todd i just sent you a PM


----------

